# Hymmi - resignation as Rally co-ordinator



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I would just like to thank Hymmi aka Jean, for her outstanding work on the site in the last year, she has worked tirelessly with the other members of the rally team to build the rallies up and co-ordinate them.

She has now stepped down but will still be an active member of the site, I wish her all the best as I am sure so do the other members out there who have attended the rallies


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Best of luck Hymmi. I did not realise until now you are of the female gender so already today I have learned something.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Hear hear to what nuke said. Thanks a million, hymmi 

And Pusser's living dangerously.

Dave


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Well, we have only been on one rally but were very pleased with your organising skills Jean, best of luck.


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

She will be sadly missed as Rally Co-ordinator!! She thought of everything and put her heart and soul into organising every rally!! She has created many fond memories for many of us!!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We echo [echo] the thanks for all the hard work done - time to relax !


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Enjoy the rest Jean,

Carlsberg don't organise rallies - but if they did - they'd come to you for advice first :wink: 

Put your feet up and have a large glass of red on me, you deserve it. 

pete.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Oh God no! 8O 

What about those wonderfull sausages & pork pies! :? 

And you thought I needed you for your body! :roll: 

You were stunning, Dave was so very willing. Don't you dare work even harder just to earn filthy dosh! :lol: 

Missing you already! :wink:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Enjoy your retirement Jean, you deserve the rest. I just don’t know how you managed all the organising etc, I know women are better at multi-tasking than us men, but I think you took it to another level. :wink: 

My biggest regret, I never managed to try out your sausages, although I doubt I would have got near them anyway with Drummer around. :lol: 

Glad to see your staying with us, your wit, humour and helpful post's would have been sadly missed.

MHS…Rob


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

We're sorry that youv'e stepped down from the dizzy heights Jean, but from us also, many thanks for your past efforts - Don't desert us altogether will you? we look forward to seeing you at the meets (when we can make them!).


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Jean, you've had to put up with a lot but you always did it with a smile. 

Your rallies were some of the best weekends away we've had, hope to see you soon.

Regards 
Phil & Jan


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

It's difficult to make a fresh comment when posting so far down the thread, all I can say is that we both echo all the kind comments aleady made. Jean, you will be a very hard act to follow, no-one could put more of themselves into a rally than you have done - and I need to know where to get those sausages please!!!!!
Seroiusly, enjoy the quiet life for a while and make sure you enjoy rallies from the other side of the fence in the future whilst someone else does all the hard work and gets all the aggro. :wink:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hymmi

We never made it to one of your rallies, but from what I hear, all those who did always had a great time...so I echo all the other good wishes and now when you feel like going to a MHF get together you will be free of all the planning .....all you will have to do is roll up and say....."Where do we park up" 

Mike


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*hymmi*

hi 
all been said and more  great job.....

ray


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Our thanks too*

A public thanks to Jean - and Dave - for all the hard work you put in to enable us to enjoy our weekends with you. Hope to see you - more relaxed at the next show! Our love J&T


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Jean.....stepping down, BUT BUT, we haven't been to one of your rallies yet and we only just bought the MH.

Oh, bu**er 8O 

Well, I hope we do meet up again (is that a song?) as I want to say a big thanks personally to you and Dave for making us so welcome when Rich and I popped in to see you in Peterborough, and for all the advice.

See you both soon I hope.
Love from Maura & Rich x


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

While i'm of swanning round the country my comrade has chucked in the towel    and decided to have a well earned rest, don't blame you Jean you worked very hard on behalf of MHF's and did a sterling job you will be sorely missed especially by me. We will catch up I hope at one of the rallies or even have our own meet somewhere   

Jacquie


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Thank you for all the hard work you have put into organising the rallies, we have attended a few of them now, and they have always been brilliant.

We value your friendship, and look forward to meeting up with you and Dave in the future.

Lesley and Alan


----------

